

Ask HN: What development processes do you use / recommend? - tvr


======
oguz
If you ask for the methodology, my favorite one is BDD.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavior_Driven_Development> \-
<http://www.quora.com/Behavior-Driven-Development-BDD>

------
rch
That is a pretty open ended question... could you share a few details about
your objectives and market?

